# Shooting a few cubes



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I found a can that has been in our junk drawer for twenty years made from the old grey steel man is it tough. I can blow through both sides of these tin cans we buy now but this one put up some resistance.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a great combination!!! I think switching to steel cubes for hunting ammo would be a very good idea.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is some serious power there.  Way to go!  You have me on the verge of cutting some cubes.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Can-Opener said:


> That is some serious power there.  Way to go!  You have me on the verge of cutting some cubes.


Try them. It is a kick to see what they will do to these tin cans.


----------

